Ask HN: Is Hadoop Dead? - hadoop
======
ganeshkrishnan
Apache Spark uses Hadoop underneath and is doing very well. We use it in our
production server for all of our machine learning algorithms

------
wths
Not at all. The ecosystem has matured significantly and it's a crucial part of
data infrastructure at pretty much every major tech company I'm aware of.
Definitely not as hyped as it was 6-8 years ago, but as far as I'm concerned
that's a good thing.

------
alexbanks
Now's probably the time to get into Hadoop. The hype train is gone, but all
the companies that follow the hype train now have lots of Hadoop
infrastructure that needs maintaining.

------
avi990
The hype it had few years ago was taken over by Machine Learning and AI fields
in job perspective. The technology however is still good.

